# Treadmills



## Marshall (21 Nov 2008)

Hello,

I recently required a older manual Treadmill from someone who just wanted to get rid of it (no motivation I suppose). 

I am wondering if manual treadmills are good as (or better) then automatic? I know with manual ones your momentum moves the belt, so does that not make the workout more intense?

Also, I have heard treadmills are very high impact. But so many bases have them and they must get used? Should I maybe just stick to the outside? Even though she be getting mighty nippy.. 

I tried looking on google for a good Treadmill (Automatic Vs  Manual) or Vs Elliptical Machine site. But all I seemed to find off the bat was more marketing-driven sites. 

Any help or link to help would be appreciated.
Thank you,
Marshall.


----------



## Marshall (21 Nov 2008)

silver said:
			
		

> Typed "manual treadmill review" in Google. Here's the first non-sponsored hit:
> 
> http://searchwarp.com/swa5901.htm      It seems to compare them and at the bottom there's a link to the authors page called "Treadmill Review" for consumers.
> 
> ...



Ill look into that one, any non sponsored info is better then none. Thank you.

And it is a picture of a guy from an anime "Pumpkin Scissors". I for some reason can not remember his name for I watched it near a year ago.


----------



## Marinero2008 (21 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I recently required a older *manual Treadmill * from someone who just wanted to get rid of it (no motivation I suppose).



Is this the kind you walk on using your hands?... Sorry! I couldn't resist... >  ;D

But seriously, I had one of those few years back. I also got it used from someone  else. It did not work very well for me. It felt rather awkward trying to push that belt with my feet. It ended up by the curb on one garbage day morning. I went back to the old fashion outdoor running and occasionally using mechanized treadmill at the local gym.


----------



## Marshall (21 Nov 2008)

korabian said:
			
		

> Is this the kind you walk on using your hands?... Sorry! I couldn't resist... >  ;D
> 
> But seriously, I had one of those few years back. I also got it used from someone  else. It did not work very well for me. It felt rather awkward trying to push that belt with my feet. It ended up by the curb on one garbage day morning. I went back to the old fashion outdoor running and occasionally using mechanized treadmill at the local gym.



maybe I have yours.. haha.

I am thinking about ditching the manual treadmill idea and just sticking to the basics.


----------



## 4Feathers (3 Feb 2009)

Marshall said:
			
		

> maybe I have yours.. haha.
> 
> I am thinking about ditching the manual treadmill idea and just sticking to the basics.



Wearing a good pair of shoes is far more important than manual or auto treadmills or running outside. I only use the treadmill in the winter months when running on ice is not the safest.


----------



## Marshall (3 Feb 2009)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Wearing a good pair of shoes is far more important than manual or auto treadmills or running outside. I only use the treadmill in the winter months when running on ice is not the safest.



I gave up the treadmill idea. I will just boot it come spring, our roads are always a mess and I do not think buying a treadmill right now is the smartest idea. I do have good shoes though, when I had shin splints I thought that might be the problem and went all out.. guess again  ;D


----------



## reccecrewman (3 Mar 2009)

I've found that the treadmill is deceiving..... after being at a desk job for nearly two years and not getting regular PT, I was posted to 2RCR this past APS. So, for the month before I left Petawawa, I ran everyday for 10 km's on my treadmill, and continued that after I arrived in Gagetown for the 4 weeks of leave I had. After leave ended and I went for my first run outdoors with the Troop, I found I was sucking wind after only 4 clicks or so. Needless to say I was baffled because I'd been running 10 k's on the treadmill for over 8 weeks and now I was dying on an outdoor run. I've given up on the treadmill and thankfully, after months of running outdoors again, I have no issues with running.


----------



## Marshall (3 Mar 2009)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> I've found that the treadmill is deceiving..... after being at a desk job for nearly two years and not getting regular PT, I was posted to 2RCR this past APS. So, for the month before I left Petawawa, I ran everyday for 10 km's on my treadmill, and continued that after I arrived in Gagetown for the 4 weeks of leave I had. After leave ended and I went for my first run outdoors with the Troop, I found I was sucking wind after only 4 clicks or so. Needless to say I was baffled because I'd been running 10 k's on the treadmill for over 8 weeks and now I was dying on an outdoor run. I've given up on the treadmill and thankfully, after months of running outdoors again, I have no issues with running.



Someone else told me this once. Something to do with running the exact same non stop on a treadmill versus the changing layout outside? or something of that sort.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

I agree, I ran 8km on a treadmill a bit ago and I've been running out side lately and I'm only doing 4k outside. Treadmills suck and don't work, I'd rather run outside.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Mar 2009)

If you're able to run outside, do it. If you can't, a treadmill is better than sitting around watching TV. What's the big friggin' deal? This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Mar 2009)

Mills were never meant to make you a great runner, just to stop you from becoming a lousy runner.


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

I don't know - the treadmill's working for me...  I'd rather not take my clumsy self out onto the ice.  It's bad enough I nearly fell under my car this morning.  

I agree with recceguy - it's way better than sitting home watching the idiot box.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I don't know - the treadmill's working for me...  I'd rather not take my clumsy self out onto the ice.  It's bad enough I nearly fell under my car this morning.
> 
> I agree with recceguy - it's way better than sitting home watching the idiot box.



In defence though, you can do both at the same time


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

Very true! I just prefer running out doors, although it can be icy, I just run on the roads where there isn't any ice, I usually go at night to I feel it's easier to run  at night then during the day...I don't know why but I do, I just wear bright clothing so i don't get run over


----------



## CorporalMajor (4 Mar 2009)

I hate running on treadmills.  The spring thaw couldn't come sooner.  Thank christ.

I also reccomend looking into stairmaster and a resistance bike - I set the latter on 12, half an hour, 230lbs, Fat Burner Plus mode. THAT is a work out  >

I always advocate having some scenery or entertainment accompanying my workout. Thank god for iPod.


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> In defence though, you can do both at the same time



this is true - but I get distracted by the tv and next thing you know I'm on my ass in the middle of the gym...   

I'll just stick to my MP3 player.

I'm looking forward to the thaw though - I can't wait to get running outdoors again and start the ruck marching.


----------



## EuroCanuck (4 Mar 2009)

Here's a 'treadmill effort chart' which considers running on a treadmill at 0% incline easier then running outside (belt moving your feet for you, outside air/wind resistance etc.)
http://www.hillrunner.com/training/tmillchart.php
Example: Say you're running at 8mph on the tread. This gives you a pace of a 7:30 minute mile. But at a 0% incline on the treadmill, you're only giving the effort of a 7:49 minute/mile (since it's easier to run on a treadmill at the same speed compared to outside). According to the chart, you must set the treadmill incline to 1% to simulate the same running effort you would acheive running 8mph outside on a flat road.
...atleast that's how I think the chart works..

Edit: Added more detailed chart.


----------

